# Sapphires introduces new HD5670.



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

Sapphire have put into display a new HD5670. its similar to other HD5670s from Sapphire. Core clock runs at 775Mhz. memory at 1Ghz. & is equipped with 512Mb of GDDR5. but where it differs? the pic should tell:

*www.semiaccurate.com/static/uploads/2010/06_june/sapphire_passive_5670.jpg

and add to it, its single slot. & is equipped with Crossfire connectors, so external Crossfire possible. so peoples, no need worry about noise or graphics card eating away your PCI or PCIX1 slots. just drop in the card & game. also cause of single slot, motherboards having corresponding PCIe X 16 slots can use multiple cards in Crossfire.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2010)

It will run noise free for sure but it will get hot too 

BTW, buddy mention the source link


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

This is gr8 but i am still stuck at ATI RAdeon HD4850


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 5, 2010)

wat will be the expect price for new 5670


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> It will run noise free for sure but it will get hot too
> 
> BTW, buddy mention the source link



but most important, OC will take a straight hit. i doubt using that single turned & twisted heatpipe, even squeezing a single Mhz will be possible. however for quite system builders, it looks quite promising 

heres the link.



celldweller1591 said:


> This is gr8 but i am still stuck at ATI RAdeon HD4850



HD4850 far better if one ready to stick to DX11.1.



Prakash29617 said:


> wat will be the expect price for new 5670



surely more than the current HD5670. heatpipes & that large wide heatsink don't come cheap. expect pay price of 1Gb version for this single slot 512Mb. still, for HTPC users, its a blessing 

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

actually the heatsink used is the same one used by sapphire in their HD5550, & is known as the Ultimate Heatsink (from which ange it looks an *ULTIMATE*?). & thats a lowend card. we talking about a low midrange card. its bound to get hot (not as hot as Fermi though )

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/fixedfp/sapphire.jpg.

this is the Sapphire HD5550 Ultimate.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

> This is gr8 but i am still stuck at ATI RAdeon HD4850



it still pwns many gfx cards in  its price range in terms of benchmark results.me using the same card.very useful in gpu+cpu encoding.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> it still pwns many gfx cards in  its price range in terms of benchmark results.me using the same card.very useful in gpu+cpu encoding.



HD4850 (512Mb GDDR3) 30% faster than HD5670 (512Mb GDDR5). however HD5670 got a huge OC potential, fast memory, no external power & runs cooler. these points do make a difference in the end. not to mention DX11


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ it would be great if you can post some OCed benches of HD5670 ( as compared against 9800GT/9800GTX+ ie GTS 250 and HD4830/HD4850 )

But I don't think this can be OCed much for it's passive cooler - we need an actively cooled one for OC potential to be succeed


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 9, 2010)

I own the sapphire HD5670 but it doesn't look like the one you're mentioning!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ it would be great if you can post some OCed benches of HD5670 ( as compared against 9800GT/9800GTX+ ie GTS 250 and HD4830/HD4850 )



i have seen a few results. but at most they get close to both the cards. touching is simply not possible. it lags in every department except memory speed (128bit, less cores, lower power, etc). will search & post a benchmark soon 



topgear said:


> But I don't think this can be OCed much for it's passive cooler - we need an actively cooled one for OC potential to be succeed



OC will be waste here. it'll already run hot. OC will only fry the memory & the GPU. it'll be ATI's version of Fermi.



Siddharthtech said:


> I own the sapphire HD5670 but it doesn't look like the one you're mentioning!



yours is the HD5670 with fansink, not simple heatpipe. also this card just launched this week. so will take time before being available freely.

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

Toms Hardware reviewed HD5670 but the card send by AMD itself (not Sapphire + Arctic Cooler). heres the result for Crysis played at FULL HD (i7 930, 6Gb DDR3).
*media.bestofmicro.com/7/E/236138/original/Crysis_OC.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/G/236104/original/Crysis_1920.png

do have to note: once OC'd the result of 9800GT & HD5670 matches. this kind of weird i must say.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> it still pwns many gfx cards in  its price range in terms of benchmark results.me using the same card.very useful in gpu+cpu encoding.



I think i am gonna join with u guys because I too use the same graphic card.sapphire hd 4850 with 1 gb variant.
Now back to the thread,whats the price of the card?it should fall under 10k.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ yep - 1 GB one is around 8k if I'm not wrong and 512 MB one is around 6.8-7K 

@ *Sam.Shab* - No doubt about the driver optimization for crysis from ATi - that's why it gave those fps boost and the more weird part is HD4770 is performing very good in crysis as well


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys i'm curious to know how is the ati hd4850 compared to ati hd5770?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* - No doubt about the driver optimization for crysis from ATi - that's why it gave those fps boost and the more weird part is HD4770 is performing very good in crysis as well



what i wanted to say was the FPS of HD5670 OC & that of a normal 9800GT coincides. average & minimum FPS. both same. how? i really doubt this benchmark. will check out a few more, from Toms Hardware as well as other sites.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2010)

^^ ok - I got it 

@ *jojothedragon* - HD4850 can be compared with 9800GTX+ or GTS 250

HD5770 can be compared with GTX 260.

Now as GTX 260 is more powerful than GTS 250 so is HD5770 which is better performaer as compared to HD4850 anyday


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2010)

*www.msi.com/uploads/Image/product_img/other/vga/5000/R5770-Hawk%28V214%29-box.jpg
The HD5770 HAWK, Some benchmarkings:
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/S5QoMW9lYkI/AAAAAAAACWk/eUO0MfBKgxs/s400/3dmvan1.jpg
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/S5QoMhh16FI/AAAAAAAACWo/qKtDCG1_UuI/s400/dirt2.jpg
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/S5QoMh1Nc9I/AAAAAAAACWs/9lW_glU9uLA/s400/farcry2.jpg
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/S5QoM6y0f9I/AAAAAAAACWw/Eni0pWRxzR4/s400/crysis2.jpg
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/S5QoNRO5sgI/AAAAAAAACW0/KNlnV7JuvFg/s400/power-load.jpg
source:-*www.guruht.com/2010/03/msi-r5770-hawk-hd-5770-vs-hd4870-vs-hd.html

@top_gear:- thanks for the heads up.


----------

